# Trout Apocalypse!



## Baygullknotsea (Dec 1, 2011)

Me and two buddies fished with David Hester and absolutely destroyed the trout today! This guy has got this place wired. We probably caught around 60 fish all on lures. I would not have believed it unless I was there. Thanks David for the awesome time, had a blast fishing with you! Pix to be posted soon.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm nominating you for the "User Name of the Year" award.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I will post a couple for you guys. I really enyoyed fishing with you all.


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

great job! what was the biggest?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not sure. They had a lot of nice fish. I think we all had sore arms today.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

those are beautiful fish, they could eat most of what I caught this year :redface: Pretty work!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

cobia_slayer said:


> those are beautiful fish, they could eat most of what I caught this year :redface: Pretty work!


me too. that's a mess of nice fish!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Those little Trout in the pic are not little ....the smallest was over 2 lbs....It was one of the best trips this year...Those guys could fish which was nice. Once they got dialed in with my lures and technique it was game over for the trout. Not typical Trout tactics but deadly. We caught fish in three spots from 9 to about 16 ft deep. Typical post cold front suspended fish. We caught them in the coldest water in the river.. Everyone thinks these fish are in the warmest water...WRONG. That is where the dinks live for the most part. There are many factors that come into play. Hot water is way down on the list. Sometimes that is the ticket but I don't deal in sometimes. I deal in right now. I posted the pictures so their buddies could check out their pic on the web and so some of you guys that like to look at fish pictures instead of pictures of reels could see them. Speaking of reels these guys showed up with all G Loomis rods and Stella reels and other high end Shimano...I knew right off they were a bunch of killers. Great trip.....The regs change today in Va. 5 fish one over 24 in....It is a great day to be a Trout.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Holy S**T!!!!! What a haul!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

surf rat said:


> Those little Trout in the pic are not little ....the smallest was over 2 lbs....It was one of the best trips this year...Those guys could fish which was nice. Once they got dialed in with my lures and technique it was game over for the trout. Not typical Trout tactics but deadly. We caught fish in three spots from 9 to about 16 ft deep. Typical post cold front suspended fish. We caught them in the coldest water in the river.. Everyone thinks these fish are in the warmest water...WRONG. That is where the dinks live for the most part. There are many factors that come into play. Hot water is way down on the list. Sometimes that is the ticket but I don't deal in sometimes. I deal in right now. I posted the pictures so their buddies could check out their pic on the web and so some of you guys that like to look at fish pictures instead of pictures of reels could see them. Speaking of reels these guys showed up with all G Loomis rods and Stella reels and other high end Shimano...I knew right off they were a bunch of killers. Great trip.....*The regs change today in Va. 5 fish one over 24 in....It is a great day to be a Trout*.


with this and the new regs here in NC, I'm just waiting to see the big ones to show up on the beach down here.. something I never got to see when I was younger.. got my biggest this year at 20", I really hope that starts being an average for these fish instead of 13"


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

surf rat said:


> View attachment 6742
> I will post a couple for you guys. I really enyoyed fishing with you all.
> View attachment 6741


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Baygullknotsea first off, awesome freaking handle. second awesome feakin fish!!!! wow!!!!!


----------



## turfnsurf (Dec 1, 2011)

I was with Dave and the boys yesterday and all I can say is that it was THE best day I have had on the water trout fishing ever! Dave is an awesome guide as well as a great teacher. Thanks Dave for a day that I know I won't soon forget. Cant wait to fish with you again soon! MT


----------



## Newcaptn (Oct 16, 2011)

A dream trip great work.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A very nice catch


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

The one the guy is holding is so big it doesn't even look like a trout anymore. Those are the biggest trout I have ever seen, nice work.


----------



## P Rico (Sep 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## woods team (Dec 6, 2011)

are you still booking trips


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Here you go Turf. I remember seeing you guys walk up and to my boat for your charter and thinking to myself...Here we go, these guys look like Trout killing machines. Stellas and N.R.X. Loomis is like a guy showing up at a Duck blind with a Benelli Super Black Eagle beat all to hell.....You know feathers are going to fly. Good job on the fish yesterday....


----------



## turfnsurf (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave! Our trip with you really opened my eyes to the potential of that place. What a great fishery! I have caught some really big fish this year thanks to what we learned with you. Me and Baygullknotsea are thinking about taking another charter with you this year if you are still trout fishing and not chasing the rockfish. I saw the youtube promo and those custom baits have some really sick action. I got a 7 & 8.3, now I want a 10 lber. Im addicted.


----------

